# Mako in Biloxi



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.sunherald.com/2012/01/08/3672966/coast-fishermen-land-monster-mako.html


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch, but it ran 1000 yds of line? Thats some heavy damn wahoo gear.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

They shot it 16 times, wow!


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Quotes that I though were funny about this story:

1. Within 10 feet of the boat, “He jumped six feet in the air, his whole body was out of the water,” Higgenbotham said. “Scared us all.”

Imagine if he jumped into the boat, how much fun that would have been!

2. “He was a very violent fish,” Higgenbotham said. “He wouldn’t die.” 

He's been shot 16 times, he has a wreck anchor for a hook in his mouth, and he's been dragged backwards behind a boat for an hour! Yes, I think he was a little pissed.

3. He said he has hooked large makos before, but he had never had enough people, ropes and guns to land one.

Obviously I fish with the wrong people, I usually use rods and reels. I guess I need to start bring my AK to do it right.

Ted


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have seen a 12ft. mako up close and personal, and it had a much bigger girth than this one had. There might be a difference between male and female makos. I am not sure.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I guess it was a good thing they were packing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Am I the only one that doesn't take 16 rounds with me offshore??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

we got a 150lber last trip and lost a 300+lber boat side:thumbdown: this is my buddy marks son with the fish, his first up-close experience with a large shark


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Head Kned said:


> They shot it 16 times, wow!


:2guns:Somebody needs to go to the range more often or get a bigger gun! :tank:

Alex:gunsmilie:


----------

